# Airline commercial



## TimoS (Nov 15, 2005)

Quite hilarious


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 15, 2005)

I absolutely love it!  I'm sure anyone who's ever had that happen to them can relate!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh, that was far too funny!


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 15, 2005)

Didn't work for me....don't know why...hmm


----------



## Nanalo74 (Nov 15, 2005)

Oh man that was great!!

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quite funny I love the Bee Jee music
terry


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 15, 2005)

that was great!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Sheesh!


----------



## BrandiJo (Nov 16, 2005)

dude thats awesome


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 16, 2005)

The commercial was funny, BUT, if you've ever spent more than 12 hours on a plane, that suite/seat thing was pure WET DREAM!!!!!


----------

